# fly fishing club



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

what day are the meeting for the flyfishing club? i am getting a new schedule at work can start making the tuesday and thursday meetings. but i forgot which tuesday and thursday they are. that way i can join. went to a saturday meeting 3yrs ago, great bunch of people. just need to get back to it.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Most months the business meeting is held on the first Tuesday of the month, but that being a holiday, the meeting will be Tuesday Jan. 8th at 7 pm. Followed on Thursday the 10th by the Bull Session which is held on the second Thursday of the month at 6:30 pm. The casting/tying seminar is held on the third Saturday of each month, in this case the 19th, at 9 am. For more info you can visit their website www.flyfishpensacola.com. Hope this helps.

Greg


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks a bunch. when i get back from the keys i will try and make it. can anybody go to the tuesday meeting or just club officers? don't know why i would go the that one though. i will check out the web site too.

martin


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe they welcome guests most anytime, but the other two sessions are a bit more interesting. Good luck in the keys, when and where are you going?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

i looked on the web site, looks like anybody/anytime can go. i'm going to key largo next week. will be there for about 10days. need the break from work.


----------

